# stackin em' up 1 more dog down ( pics )



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well guys, so far the season has been good to me, I cant think of the last time I dint bag a coyote, or three :O. out calling.. I am definately not trying to brag, as I have had streaks of 20+ stands last season with no kills.. Just this year it seems to be all coming together for me.

Anyways, I got out of school at 2:30 and realized how perfect the weather was, cloudy, 3-5 mph wind, 30 degrees..You cant beat that!.. I ran home scooped up my gun and gear and was about on my way when I decided to ask my Dad if He would like to come.. Now My dad has never killed, or even seen a coyote come to a call, and usually does not come along with me, But on this day for whatever reason he said he wanted to go!.. Now I needed to bring in a coyote for him. :O.

I decided to head to a new area for me, That I new held coyotes. We only had enough light for two stands, So I had better make them count!.. I decided to set up on a rocky knoll overlooking A HUGE river flat with catails. with breaks and brush that we were above.. A promising spot to say the least..

I was hoping to get my dad his first dog... so I didnt even bring my gun... Just the calls for me.. We get setttled in and I start with the wabbit wines.. 10 minutes in, my dad says " COYOTE, COYOTE, HE IS COMING".. I dont even see him tell he is 200 yards on a trot at us.. Now my dad isnt even ready, So I tell him as soon as the coyote drops in a low spot out of sight to GET READY.. He does just that and flops on his belly.. haha..

The coyote crests the hill and gets right in our faces.. My dad doesnt shoot for whatever reason. and the coyote gets a bit nervous.. He head the other way trotting, At 100 yards my dad lets on fly and smokes him! DRT, I was dam happy ..

My dads first called and killed dog.. It was pretty awsome for him.. and me.

Huge male also.





































second stands was a blank.. 2 stands 1 coyote called and killed.. Not to bad.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

thats a pretty big looking dog..way to go..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sweet pics! Good memories! What kind of gun is that?


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

P&Y

Its an AR. obviously :lol: chambered in 223. My dad had it custom built and I honestly dont know much more than that... He has been waiting on it for over a year, and man its a sweet little gun.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome story and beautiful looking dog!


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Awsome pics!! good calling/shooting!!! :sniper: congrads


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Sweet story and picts.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Great story! Did you weigh him? He looks huge!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good work! :beer:


----------

